# Are miniature Jack Russell terriers intelligent and trainable?



## Patchworkpony (11 December 2014)

Are miniature Jack Russell terriers intelligent? Can you train them to be obedient, do tricks agility etc. easily or are they hard work? Someone told me they are easier and more loyal than the larger Jack Russells and less likely to go off chasing rabbits on their own. Is there a difference between the smooth haired and rough haired types?


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 December 2014)

I may be wrong but I thought miniature Jack Russells were just undersize examples of the breed, a bit like tea cup Chihuahuas.  In which case they will probably have the same breed traits,although maybe the working instinct may be diluted if not from working stock.  There are quite a few JRTs doing agility so they are certainly capable of being trained for it plus I imagine most other disciplines.  There is a cracking video on youtube of a JRT doing Schutzhung/IPO.


----------



## Patchworkpony (11 December 2014)

MurphysMinder said:



			There is a cracking video on youtube of a JRT doing Schutzhung/IPO. 

Click to expand...

 Sorry not sure what that is. How do I find it on Youtube please?


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 December 2014)

It would help it I spelt it right "schutzhund" !  I'll try and find the link


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 December 2014)

There you go 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAHJV0CqGNE


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 December 2014)

Here you go

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAHJV0CqGNE


----------



## Patchworkpony (11 December 2014)

MurphysMinder said:



			Here you go

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAHJV0CqGNE

Click to expand...

 Thanks SO much for that - had myself and OH in stitches. What a cute little dog. Certainly answers the question!


----------



## sam-b (13 December 2014)

I do agility with mine, and I find him much more straightforward than my BC!!!


----------



## Bellasophia (13 December 2014)

Regarding the original question re "mini jack russell".. I just want to say that every breed has a standard..if you deviate from the standard re height and weight you risk more physical problems. Eg cruciate injury,elbow displasia etc simply because the  physical formula  that put together a functioning dog,is flawed.
I recently had a very enlightening conversation with a dashund breeder...she spoke of this "formula",the angulation of the hind limbs is critical,the propulsion that  is lost  the smaller the  dog becomes...so I would say go for a jack russell of classic size.It is a relatively hardy breed....go to a breeder who tests for the patella luxation and PRA eye condition...and you should have a hardy terrorist,for many happy years.


----------



## kirstys 1 (13 December 2014)

I have a tiny Jack Russell and do competitive obedience with him, he is also part of a gundog display team.


----------

